# Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2010



## Commissar Ploss

Greetings my fellow Heretics!

Its that time of year again folks! Time to begin the:

Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2010

This is a great year for the Heresy Fiction Competition. This will be the third year we've done the Fiction Competition, the second year I have judged it, and the first year we've got prizes to give away! That's right folks, you heard me right, For the first time in the History of the Heresy-Online Fiction Competition, I've got a wonderful batch of prizes to give away. 

However, with the inclusion of prizes, there will be a new set of guidelines in place. the new guidelines will be:


Warhammer 40k or Warhammer Fantasy short story: you will need to writer either a 40k or Fantasy based short story. The subject matter of which does not matter. But the overall setting must be in either the 40k or Fantasy universe. we are a 40k forum after all.
4000-5000 word requirement: In the past two competitions we have had word count requirements of 1500-2000 words. This competition is a serious 40k/Fantasy short story competition and with the inclusion of prizes will therefor demand a more serious effort on the writers part.
No Public Voting: with the rampant cheating found in this years painting and conversion contests i have decided that there will be no public voting this year. Instead, i will be judging this years competition. After the end of the submission window, i will read through the entries and shortlist three finalists. I will then choose a winner from the three finalists. That winner will then be awarded the corresponding prizes (see Prize Breakdown).
Public Submissions: Last year for the fiction competition we had a secret submission policy. Writer's posted their stories in the Heretic Ezine/Blog Submission forum. This year we will not be doing that. On the day the submission window opens, there will be a submission thread posted in the Original Works forum titled: *"Fiction Competition 2010 Submission Thread"*. You will be able to post a link to your story in this submission thread. Your actual entry will need to be posted in the Original Works forum using the title *"Heresy Fiction Comp 2010: [Insert title here]"*. Then, you can post the link to your story in the submission thread. I will then compile a list of the submitted stories in the OP of the submission thread, and they will be viewable by the public.
New Works only: do not submit something that has already been posted here on Heresy in the Original Works section. In order to increase the fairness of the competition, you will be required to write a new piece of fiction. It can include characters that you have already used in the past, but cannot be a story you have already written.
No Staff Submissions: Heresy Staff members will not be allowed to participate in the competition. 
Please feel free to PM any questions you have about the guidelines to me. 

Thanks to a very generous donation from a very dear friend of mine, I've got the following prizes to give away:









(all prizes)









The Horus Heresy
Vol. I: Visions of War
(currently OOP Art Book)









The Sabbat Worlds Crusade (hardback)
by: Dan Abnett
No. 284/300 (numbered, with internal certificate of authenticity) 









The Art of Adrian Smith
With an introduction by William King
(currently OOP Art Book)









Imperial Munitorum Manual
by: Graham McNeill









Enforcer
The Shira Calpurnia Omnibus
by: Matthew Farrer









The Flight of the Eisenstein
by: James Swallow









Legends of the Space Marines
edited by: Christian Dunn









Redemption Corps
by: Rob Sanders

*****************************************************

Prize Breakdown

The prizes will be awarded as such:

Finalists:

Each of the three finalists will be awarded:

Imperial Munitorum Manual

Winner:

from the three finalists I will choose a Competition winner. He/she will also receive:


The Horus Heresy (art book)
The Sabbat Worlds Crusade
The Art of Adrian Smith
Enforcer
The Flight of the Eisenstein
Legends of the Space Marines
Redemption Corps

There will also be a special prize for the most original piece of fiction. Just because you didn't make the shortlist doesn't mean you are out of the prize running! The most original story will be awarded:

from my personal collection:








The Corrupted
by: Robert Earl
a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay novel
(not available for purchase)
********************************************************

Submission Window

submission window will open: August 1st, 2010 and close on August 31st, 2010..

so grab your laptops, netbooks, paper and pens and get to it! Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with. :drinks:

Here's to a great competition!

Write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Boc

*cackles and starts plotting*

Good shit, my dear Ploss, good shit!


----------



## Mossy Toes

This Has My Attention!

I Am Very, Very Psyched For This.

I May Or May Not Be Near A Heart Attack After Having Viewed Those Prizes (of which the only one I currently own is the _Flight of the Eisenstein_).

(Yes, I Am Using Pratchettesque Golem-Speak)


----------



## Boc

Oh also, how should bribes be sent? Do you accept Paypal or cash or concubines? I mean I've got access to all of them...


----------



## Pip

Hmmn. I think I shall enter this.

*readies the typing engine*


----------



## Svartmetall

*posting from work*

Hmm. Now I have a little more free time available at last I'm tempted to concoct a little something for this myself...


----------



## Boc

Pip I shall rip out your entrails and use them to floss my teeth!


----------



## Pip

Boc said:


> Pip I shall rip out your entrails and use them to floss my teeth!


Sounds like fun!

D'you want me to eat some hardening glues or otherwise to make them tougher, or is your plaque relatively easy to dislodge?


----------



## Boc

I'd actually appreciate that.

Oh and eat some fruit too, I heard glues don't taste too good.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Sabbat Worlds Crusade....Sabbat Worlds Crusade!......SABBAT WORLDS CRUSADE!!!

*Cracks neck* Time's up...let's do this!

L.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I'm glad you are all so psyched about this! i am too. 

oh and Boc, i'm always willing to accept bribes, although they will in no way affect your chance of winning. If you still wish to try, PM me and i'll give you my paypal address.  although, like i said, it will in no way affect your chance of winning.

cheers

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmmm, my initial ideas are fermenting and fomenting discord in my brain very well indeed. I have a rough plot outline that looks very, very promising...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> Hmmm, my initial ideas are fermenting and fomenting discord in my brain very well indeed. I have a rough plot outline that looks very, very promising...


glad to hear things are coming along for you.


----------



## Boc

That's too bad, CP. I'd already ordered the Thai whore and had her packaged up.

Unfortunately, though, I left her outside in the metal box (didn't want to break her in transit) and, apparently, 120 degree heat + steel container = slightly crispy hooker.

Ah well, guess I'll just have to try the good ole fashioned way then (by breaking Mossy's fingers, of course)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Intersting. I'm gonna do this. *Readies Fingers*. Let the typing begin! .


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Unfortunately, though, I left her outside in the metal box (didn't want to break her in transit) and, apparently, 120 degree heat + steel container = slightly crispy hooker.


i always did like the brown skinned ladies. :good:



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Intersting. I'm gonna do this. *Readies Fingers*. Let the typing begin! .


yay more participants!!!

CP


----------



## Settra

i think i will enter this as well


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Settra said:


> i think i will enter this as well


good. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Awesome. Im already working on my entry :grin:.


----------



## morfangdakka

Wheew staff are not allowed to enter. Lucky for you it means you won't have to read my misspelled and bad grammar attempt at writing a story. 

Good luck to all who enter. I can't wait to read them.:so_happy:


----------



## Euphrati

Perhaps it is time to breathe life into that plotline that has been haunting my dreams for the last month or two...

I'm glad you settled on a high word count for this go round.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

morfangdakka said:


> Wheew staff are not allowed to enter. Lucky for you it means you won't have to read my misspelled and bad grammar attempt at writing a story.
> 
> Good luck to all who enter. I can't wait to read them.:so_happy:


since i'm judging and on staff here, i felt it necessary to include this stipulation, mainly to eliminate bias and favoritism. sorry, but its for the good of the Heresy!

CP


----------



## dark angel

Hmm....Do the stories have to be within those? No original fiction at all? Also does the two catogries include things such as Horus Heresy and a Warhammer equivilent, if there is one?


----------



## Mossy Toes

The "No Original Fiction" guideline is pretty definite, there. But Horus Heresy or Time of Legends? I don't know. I don't see why not...

(in short, let Plossy answer!)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dark angel said:


> Hmm....Do the stories have to be within those? No original fiction at all? Also does the two catogries include things such as Horus Heresy and a Warhammer equivilent, if there is one?


It's not "No Original fiction" it's, "New Works Only". I don't want something that you've already written, i want you to write something new for the competition.

Also, the Horus Heresy is set in the Warhammer 40k (well technically 30k) universe so it is allowed. Same goes with Time of Legends writing. It follows the same dynamics that the Warhammer Fantasy universe does so it is allowed as well.

in other words i don't want something written from a galaxy/universe that you have created. It should be a "tie-in fiction" work for either the 40k or Fantasy universes.

does that answer your question?

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Yeah, what I thought. Sorry about the "No Original Fiction" confusion there--I'm used to "Original Fiction" meaning "Fiction set in an original world of your own making."


----------



## Iron Angel

What about stories currently being written? I'd like to submit Fall of the Old Ones, but the first few chapters have already been written.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Iron Angel said:


> What about stories currently being written? I'd like to submit Fall of the Old Ones, but the first few chapters have already been written.


nope, since part of it has already been posted on the forum, it is not allowed. It needs to be an Original short story of between 4000-5000 words to be eligible for the competition.

CP


----------



## humakt

Some uber prizes there Ploss. Cant say Im to upset about not being able to enter as my writing skills are preety poor, although I wouldnt mind getting a copy of The corrupted.


----------



## dark angel

Yep, that answers it. Thanks for that


----------



## Grins1878

Awesome, count me in


----------



## arturslv

This competition will be so fierce, that...

BLOOD WILL FLOW!!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Grins1878 said:


> Awesome, count me in





arturslv said:


> This competition will be so fierce, that...
> 
> BLOOD WILL FLOW!!!


glad to hear there are more people interested. 

CP


----------



## Boc

Yes...more BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!

Sorry, I'm easily carried away.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Yes...more BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!
> 
> Sorry, I'm easily carried away.


just don't make too big a mess, and whatever body parts you do remove from your hapless victims, please clean them up afterward. 

CP


----------



## Boc

It'll mainly be fingers and tongues.

I know about the programs that type what you speak! I WILL NOT BE BEATEN!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, just a question, are we allowed to do Crossovers with other universes (I'm thinking Doctor Who), but yeah, are we allowed? I mean, I have a great Idea.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey, just a question, are we allowed to do Crossovers with other universes (I'm thinking Doctor Who), but yeah, are we allowed? I mean, I have a great Idea.
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


no sir. strictly a 40k/Fantasy short story between 4000-5000 words.

CP


----------



## Geist

Well, it'll be my first short story ever, but I've been needing a reason to start on the backstory for my army. And all those books are so damn...sexy...not to mention I've been wanting one of those Munitorum Manuals for a long time.

Get ready for...._The Tairen Rebellion_(Title is a work in progress....also hope that typing the title doesn't make it an 'old work' in terms of the competition.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

SteelSpectre said:


> ....also hope that typing the title doesn't make it an 'old work' in terms of the competition.


nah, you'll be fine. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> no sir. strictly a 40k/Fantasy short story between 4000-5000 words.
> 
> CP


shame, I had a good idea. Ah well, back to the drawing board. :ireful2:.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Holmstrom

Hm...I think I'll get in on this contest. Should be good fun.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Holmstrom said:


> Hm...I think I'll get in on this contest. Should be good fun.


glad to hear it mate. 

CP


----------



## deathbringer

Euphrati said:


> Perhaps it is time to breathe life into that plotline that has been haunting my dreams for the last month or two...
> 
> I'm glad you settled on a high word count for this go round.


If its the idea im thinking of then give it up boys euph has already won, its a fucking mint idea.

I too will however throw my proverbial writers cap into the ring


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind

Can we go over 5000 words? You know, if I get caught up in writing I don't know what parts of my yarn I should cut out.


----------



## Boc

Doubtful, word limits would be pointless if we didn't have to adhere to them


----------



## Commissar Ploss

deathbringer said:


> I too will however throw my proverbial writers cap into the ring.


glad to hear it. 



Zenith_of_Mind said:


> Can we go over 5000 words? You know, if I get caught up in writing I don't know what parts of my yarn I should cut out.


no, your story must be no more than 5k words, and no less than 4k.



Boc said:


> Doubtful, word limits would be pointless if we didn't have to adhere to them


correct you are sir. 


CP


----------



## Holmstrom

Have never been in a writing competition before. We'll see how this goes. Even if I don't place, it'll be a good challenge. Can't wait to read what the others will turn in, too.


----------



## Scathainn

Now, let's see what a student getting a Master of Fine Arts in Creative Writing can cook up...good luck to all the other participants!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Scathainn said:


> Now, let's see what a student getting a Master of Fine Arts in Creative Writing can cook up...good luck to all the other participants!


Oooh, a challenger approaches!


----------



## Scathainn

Well considering that my final last semester was a 40,000 word novella I'm wondering how this will go...although the competition on this site is incredible! Guys like Boc, darkreever, dark angel, Mossy Toes, Euphrati and many more than I care to mention are gonna give me a run for my money!

Quick question though to Ploss: Are you going to be the only judge, and if so, why not a panel of judges (to ensure consistency)?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Scathainn said:


> Quick question though to Ploss: Are you going to be the only judge?


yep, just me.  As a literary coach and author, i believe i am the most qualified of the staff to make a decision in this area. This is not to slander any of my fellow staff members. I felt that a panel would make the judging more of a popular vote, than a competition of quality. I am capable of making a critical, pragmatic, assessment without any notion of bias. 

Without giving away too much of how i'm going to be judging this contest, i simply ask that everyone do their best. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Could a mod close this thread as it seems to just turn into "I'm going to enter this fic contest" as a way to gain posts.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Could a mod close this thread as it seems to just turn into "I'm going to enter this fic contest" as a way to gain posts.
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


lol no. That is the reason for this thread. for people to express their interest in the competition and have a gander at the prizes and ask me questions. That would be like, someone who just posted a thread of their uber-painted minis, and then we closed the thread because of the replies saying "good job! i like the way you painted those!" seems pretty pointless to post something if you don't get any feedback. 

CP


----------



## Alex

Definitely going to enter this, it'll be like practice for essays next year, but fun. Think my ideas going to look at a pretty uncovered area.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Alex said:


> Definitely going to enter this, it'll be like practice for essays next year, but fun. Think my ideas going to look at a pretty uncovered area.


glad to hear it.


----------



## deathbringer

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Could a mod close this thread as it seems to just turn into "I'm going to enter this fic contest" as a way to gain posts.
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


Yes that one post has raised my standing amongst the members of this site so much, i'm now an esteemed member of the forum and can thus reek havoc.

Jesus i've never heard such bullshit

Note this was a pointless post and thus i will add a question

Are we allowed to use charactors pre established in fiction, such as could i do something involving Alzibeth Bequin etc?

Also is it one submission per person?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

deathbringer said:


> Are we allowed to use charactors pre established in fiction, such as could i do something involving Alzibeth Bequin etc?
> 
> Also is it one submission per person?


Yes, and Yes. You are allowed to use pre established characters in your stories, and yes it is only one entry per person. If you write more than one, be sure to pick the one you think is best.

CP


----------



## Geist

I have a question. Now, truthfully, does the time you submit your story effect how you will judge it? Like, would a submission on the 1st be judged any differently then one on the 31st?

I know this is probably a stupid question, but I'm exhausted right now and probably not thinking clearly.


----------



## Scathainn

Another stupid question: Does the title count towards the word count? :victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

SteelSpectre said:


> I have a question. Now, truthfully, does the time you submit your story effect how you will judge it? Like, would a submission on the 1st be judged any differently then one on the 31st?
> 
> I know this is probably a stupid question, but I'm exhausted right now and probably not thinking clearly.


no, i will not begin judging until September 1st, so the time at which you submit your entry will not matter. Unless of course you miss the deadline, then it won't be judged.



Scathainn said:


> Another stupid question: Does the title count towards the word count? :victory:


no your title does not count towards your total word count.

CP


----------



## the_unchanged

I'm definitely in for this!

Boc, Mossy, DA, Pip, grey and anyone else...... it is on like donkey kong!

(Im not supremely confident I'm just trying to psych you guys out!)


----------



## Pip

Bring it, TU.


----------



## dark angel

You all know you will falter before me! :wink: priviliged you included me there, TU, thankee


----------



## Commissar Ploss

you all are just lucky i'm not writing for this comp. :spiteful:

CP


----------



## Boc

YOU WILL ALL FALL BEFORE THE POWER OF BOC

This advertisement has been brought to you by the letter "Q" and the color "fuchsia."


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind

Should I leave my contact info here now, so you can send me the 1st prize immediately? I think there is no need for the rest of the competitors to even bother submitting their stories, because I have already won, although you haven't realized it yet.


----------



## calon

Looking forward to reading some of the other submissions. Though, I'm quite pleased the way mine is looking after spending a little time on it, earlier today.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Zenith_of_Mind said:


> Should I leave my contact info here now, so you can send me the 1st prize immediately? I think there is no need for the rest of the competitors to even bother submitting their stories, because I have already won, although you haven't realized it yet.


Oh, damn. I suppose that I might as well just not enter...


----------



## deathbringer

Zenith_of_Mind said:


> Should I leave my contact info here now, so you can send me the 1st prize immediately? I think there is no need for the rest of the competitors to even bother submitting their stories, because I have already won, although you haven't realized it yet.


Yeah me too, i dont think i can compete with a man of such wit
whether i can compete with the rest of you is most definitely a challenge. I look forward to reading and writing


----------



## Doelago

I have already lost... Why is DA allowed to enter... Its unfair! But I will still enter, even just to be told that my spelling is worse than that of an Ork... Juts look at this Wuuuuugh!... You get it? I cant even write Waa(uuuu)gh! properly...


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind

deathbringer said:


> Yeah me too, i dont think i can compete with a man of such wit


Sir, you are absolutely correct.


----------



## bobss

I may enter something, actually. I mean, I doubt it`ll stand up to that of Boc or Mossy Toes, but I might scrape some Guard-esque misadventure XD


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ive finished my entry. I doubt its as good as whatever Dark Angel or the others are writing but it was fun writing it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bobss said:


> I may enter something, actually. I mean, I doubt it`ll stand up to that of Boc or Mossy Toes, but I might scrape some Guard-esque misadventure XD


please do! I'm trying to encourage everyone to enter something into the competition. Don't be turned off by the hotheads who think that they'll beat everyone. Everyone stands an equal chance of success. 

CP


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Commissar Ploss said:


> please do! I'm trying to encourage everyone to enter something into the competition. Don't be turned off by the hotheads who think that they'll beat everyone. Everyone stands an equal chance of success.
> 
> CP


Then I might as well throw somethin' in, too, even though I'm pretty new. I like putting words together in some logical form and whatnot!

Edit: Nevermind, had a question but it was answered.


----------



## gally912

It's caught my interest. I'll be submittin'


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gally912 said:


> It's caught my interest. I'll be submittin'


glad to hear it. 

CP


----------



## Jdwoogie

I started writing an entry and i don't know how i'm going to reach 4000 words. I'm at 1103 and i'm running out of steam. I haven't written anything besides a haiku hear and there since senior year or highschool. Any ideas?

woog out!


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Jdwoogie said:


> I started writing an entry and i don't know how i'm going to reach 4000 words. I'm at 1103 and i'm running out of steam. I haven't written anything besides a haiku hear and there since senior year or highschool. Any ideas?
> 
> woog out!


I'm at around 2,800 and I'm thinking of ways to make mine longer. I'd say use a lot of descriptive words, and detail everything important: sights, sounds, smells, characters' feelings (without giving too much away, since making the reader think is a good thing), actions, etc. Try to cut out anything unimportant, like "he walked down the hall, took a right, took a left, took another right, passed a toiling crewman, and reached the hangar bay" when you could just type "he went to the hangar bay and entered his gun-cutter." Unless something happens on the journey to the hangar bay, which is unlikely, but it's your story.

There's also some resources in the Original Works section, and I'm sure authors better than I have posted tips there. I'm trying to make my story rich without having a weak plot, but I've gotta stay under 5,000 words :shok:.


----------



## Jdwoogie

thanks for the advice. I forgot about the sense of smell. It's hard to make a flowing battle that's supposed to happen in seconds last 4k words. I'm not a good writer at all but i had an idea and i wanted to try to get it on paper err.. computer... before i lost it and wanted to see if it was any good.

woog out!

edit: just passed the half way point earlier but my shift ended. I'll write some more during down times at work. I hope it's not crap.


----------



## Flerden

Never even tried to write a fiction before, especially not in English, but you have to start somewhere, so why not by winning this comp. :laugh:


----------



## Boc

Woog: I'd recommend checking out the Turkey City Lexicon, which is basically a detailed list of many dos and don'ts that can help out a beginning writer (it has helped me immensely as I've immersed myself in the fanfic world over the last months). While by no means it is a 'complete you-must-follow-this-regardless-or-you-will-die,' it is certainly stuffed full of helpful pointers from Sci Fi authors that have been gathered together over the past decade or so.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jdwoogie

thanks, boc. I just skimmed through that article you suggested. It helped a bit already. From what i can tell i'm on the right track but i'll get into it more when i have some time.
Thanks,

woog out!


----------



## The_Inquisitor

The original works section has gone dead.......the quiet before the storm no doubt.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

The_Inquisitor said:


> The original works section has gone dead.......the quiet before the storm no doubt.


Yeah, I'd imagine everyone is digging in and scrapping something together now.


----------



## dark angel

I ain't. I just cannot grasp the point of starting something then having a whole month to wait and see if you win or not  another question: Are we allowed multiple entries or just the one?


----------



## Davidicus 40k

dark angel said:


> I ain't. I just cannot grasp the point of starting something then having a whole month to wait and see if you win or not  another question: Are we allowed multiple entries or just the one?


Lol, yeah, I'm getting my (admittedly) weak ideas down and making it look very fleshed out and fancy at this point. I'll refine it over the next month. CP said only one entry, so pick the best.


----------



## dark angel

Ah, I must have missed that. And I never actually planned to enter more than one, the few stories that I have tossing around I am happy with. Though I only have one that I truly will enter if I am honest


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Just to satiate my curiosity:

Who is finished? Are there some of you who are already done? Close to finishing? What is the average word count?

just striking up a bit of conversation. 

CP


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Commissar Ploss said:


> Just to satiate my curiosity:
> 
> Who is finished? Are there some of you who are already done? Close to finishing? What is the average word count?
> 
> just striking up a bit of conversation.
> 
> CP


Well mine is a 3,700 word chunk of coal at this point, but I'm turning it into a diamond. I kinda dove headfirst over the last few days when I heard about it, but now I remember I have more than a month, so I can take my time.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind

Commissar Ploss said:


> Just to satiate my curiosity:
> 
> Who is finished? Are there some of you who are already done? Close to finishing? What is the average word count?
> 
> just striking up a bit of conversation.
> 
> CP


I have finished my yarn yesterday, it took about 5-6 days to complete. It's 4900 words long. I would actually like to be able to write more because I had to cut some descriptions and scenes in order to fit the maximum of 5000 words, so the plot is hurried at some times. Anyhow, now I'm just waiting for the submission window to open so I can post it.


----------



## Boc

I've finished up the outline so far and that's about it. Right now I'm going for word-length approximations for each bit, so I know when the 'oh shit, this was supposed to be 500 words long and it's 3000...' point happens and I've seriously screwed something up.

Ideally, with other ongoing projects, I'll be done with the rough draft in a week or so. I agree strongly with DA, if I rush to finish something and then have to wait 6 weeks, I pull my hair out, so I'm trying to pace this one well enough that I've got minimum waiting time after its completion


----------



## bobss

Just a curiosity, will all the entries be ranked against one another?

Say... you get ten entries, will you tell us who came from 1st up to 10th? I`m just wondering, as I`m in a friendly competition with monsier Dark Angel


----------



## deathbringer

no intention of starting til august still working on black library submissions as i happen to be a deadline day dasher by trade.

As for everyone good luck may the best man/ woman win


----------



## Commissar Ploss

deathbringer said:


> no intention of starting til august still working on black library submissions as i happen to be a deadline day dasher by trade.
> 
> As for everyone good luck may the best man/ woman win


exactly the reason why i'm not opening submissions until August, because the BL window closes on July 31st. 

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Been busy with script work for last week or so so finaaly gonna make headway on the story soon. 

Got plot, starting initial character development and research tomorrow. Will begin writing hopefully sometime midweek.

Happy days.

L.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bobss said:


> Just a curiosity, will all the entries be ranked against one another?
> 
> Say... you get ten entries, will you tell us who came from 1st up to 10th? I`m just wondering, as I`m in a friendly competition with monsieur Dark Angel


No, i won't be doing any "ranking" other than 1st place and the two runner-ups. There may be time later to do a fun, popular vote contest afterward, but no guarantees.



The_Inquisitor said:


> Been busy with script work for last week or so so finaaly gonna make headway on the story soon.
> 
> Got plot, starting initial character development and research tomorrow. Will begin writing hopefully sometime midweek.
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> L.


glad to hear you are trucking along with it. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Plus, I'm sure, bobss, you could get him to tell you whether he thinks that yours or DA's is better, which is all that matters.

(oh, I just love putting Plossy in the spotlight)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> (oh, I just love putting Plossy in the spotlight)


lol, please do! i love the attention! Make sure to tell everyone you know all about me. And refer them to my various haunts. :grin:

CP


----------



## Medic Marine

Very glad the competitions will continue. k: Thanks mate!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Medic Marine said:


> Very glad the competitions will continue. k: Thanks mate!


you bet. :good: its such a great competition, i'd hate to see it go away. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

I have a rough (With that I mean little more than a blank line on the paper) script ready, or actually two, now it is just to chose which one will get eaten by Dark Angel, and that pet deamon he has... (I dont remember the name of it, but it likes to eat Blood Angels...)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> I have a rough (With that I mean little more than a blank line on the paper) script ready, or actually two, now it is just to chose which one will get eaten by Dark Angel, and that pet deamon he has... (I dont remember the name of it, but it likes to eat Blood Angels...)


lol just make sure you choose your favorite. 

CP


----------



## Jdwoogie

I have hit the wall at about 2500 words. I managed to somehow change tense about 800 words in and had to go reword most if it and lost steam after doing so... any suggestions?

woog out!


----------



## deathbringer

When i hit a wall i leave it for two three days, then go back to it and read it through aloud. Flesh it out, change words, add descriptions and by the time you reach the end of your story you should have a higher word count and enough impetus to start again

Good luck


----------



## Davidicus 40k

4,999 with a three word title. Dang. Now I have to leave it for at least a week, come back, and see if I can't improve it without going over.


----------



## Jdwoogie

deathbringer said:


> When i hit a wall i leave it for two three days, then go back to it and read it through aloud. Flesh it out, change words, add descriptions and by the time you reach the end of your story you should have a higher word count and enough impetus to start again
> 
> Good luck


I'll see if i can't get a game or two in the next few days. That's what really inspired this story. Do you all usually throw it out to a few people and let them read it as your writing it or do you wait till it's done. Or do you just trust your own opinion of it?

woog out!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Davidicus 40k said:


> 4,999 with a three word title. Dang. Now I have to leave it for at least a week, come back, and see if I can't improve it without going over.


you're within the limit. titles don't count towards you word count. are you not done with it?

CP


----------



## deathbringer

Throw it out, getting advice is always good.

I usually pick other peoples brains etc


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Commissar Ploss said:


> you're within the limit. titles don't count towards you word count. are you not done with it?
> 
> CP


Oh okay, cool :biggrin:. I'd like to say I'm done, but I'll see what I think after getting away from it for a while.


----------



## Beankyu

Can U get it right after ? 
I'm just a little bit curios


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Beankyu said:


> Can U get it right after ?
> I'm just a little bit curios


i'm not sure i understand what you mean? get what?

CP


----------



## lordjerry777

i may suck at writing but lets give it a go


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lordjerry777 said:


> i may suck at writing but lets give it a go


best of luck to you. 

CP


----------



## Holmstrom

Phew...Finally I've been able to get started on my entry. Should be done in around two weeks at the very most, well before the window snaps shut. Have to say once more that I'm looking forward to this contests conclusion. We have an interesting amount of names contributing this year, so I can't wait to see what everyone creates.

Hopefully it spurs even more interest in the fanfic section, too. The more the merrier, I say.


----------



## The Psyker

Do we have to post our intention to enter the contest in this thread?

If so I'd like to "throw my hat in the ring" as well. I am very interested in seeing what everyone else has to contribute as well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ok Everyone.  

Just wanted to say that the Submission window is going to be opening in the next few days! :yahoo: I can't wait to see what you all submit! Make sure to keep your eyes on the Original Works forum for the Submission Thread. As for now, this announcement thread is CLOSED! 

Commissar Ploss


----------

